# Nenoxes knives



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

Anyone seen these knives? They are in this months Saveur(sp?) magazine of their annual top 100 favorite things. The knives look beautiful. Wondering if anyone has ever used one and if anyone knows where to get them? Thanks


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

WOW!!!! Even $405 is a bit pricey. Come on HUGE tax return.









Thanks for looking into that. Did you have to pay for the catalog?

-logan


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Crudeau,

Thanks for all the information and the follow up!


----------

